# plastic foundation



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Phillip wrote:

Has anyone approched the plastics company about makeing 4.9mm plastic foundation? I would think it would be easy to do shake downs then.

Reply:
Yes, for many years I tried to get plastic foundation makers in the USA to make the size I have wanted and that we use with our honeybees.

Maybe in the not-to-distant future it will be done by someone.

You then wrote further:
Also can we print up Dee's topics to share at our association meetings. Not all of them have internet access. 

Reply:
Have at it. The best things in life are free including the birds and the bees!

Also if you have questions feel free to post them here on the bulletin board or on BioBee discussion list.

Regards,

Dee A. Lusby


----------

